
The Real Victims of Victimhood - frostmatthew
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/27/opinion/sunday/the-real-victims-of-victimhood.html
======
wycx
Robert Hughes produced some interesting and insightful work during his life.

I have recently been watching a documentary series he made on Modern Art in
1980, _The Shock of the New_. It has aged very well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_of_the_New](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_of_the_New)

